# Buxbaum umtopfen



## sebt (15. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte zwei Buxbäume in Kugelform umtopfen. Nicht weil die Töpfe zu klein geworden sind, sondern weil sie einfach porös und somit unansehnlich geworden sind. Ich hatte die Kugeln im Laufe der Jahre immer wieder in unterschiedlichen Töpfen - die Tontöpfe sind mal umgekippt und zerbrochen, Zinktöpfe haben Roststellen auf dem Boden hinterlassen und an den Aktuellen blättert die Beschichtung in Steinoptik ab. Daher habe ich mich jetzt für Plastiktöpfe entschieden, die allerdings recht hochwertig aussehen und Tontöpfen optisch nachempfunden sind.

Aber was gibt es beim Umtopfen zu beachten? Ich habe vor, spezielle Buxbaumerde zu kaufen. In die großen Plastiktöpfe bohre ich natürlich noch Löcher. Soll ich auf den Boden der Töpfe eine Schicht Kieselsteine legen, damit sich das Wasser nicht staut?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Nymphaion (15. März 2009)

*AW: Buxbaum umtopfen*

Hallo Sebastian,

in Plastiktöpfen bleibt die Erde wesentlich länger feucht als in Tontöpfen, den in den Tontöpfen findet auch über die Wände eine Verdunstung statt. Du brauchst also für Plastiktöpfe ein hochwertigeres und strukturstabiles Substrat. Die billigen Substrate zersetzen sich zu schnell und dann sind sie praktisch dauernass. Im Fachhandel kannst Du Spezialsubstrate für __ Kübelpflanzen bekommen, die sind am besten geeignet. Ein großer Nachteil von Plastiktöpfen ist ihr geringes Gewicht. Höhere Pflanzen in Plastiktöpfen fallen oft schon bei leichtem Wind um. Deswegen ist es immer gut eine Kiesschicht auf den Topfboden zu legen, auch wegen des besseren Wasserabzugs. Über das Kies solltes Du dann Vliess oder große Scherben von Blumentöpfen legen, damit das Substrat nicht sofort in das Kies geschwemmt wird.


----------



## sebt (15. März 2009)

*AW: Buxbaum umtopfen*

Hallo Werner,

danke für die Hilfe. Ich habe noch einige kleine (beschädigte) Tontöpfe, die ich in Scherben schlagen werde um damit die Kiesschicht abzudecken. 

Aber grundsätzlich sind Plastiktöpfe doch auch OK, oder? Die Buxbäume sind ja auch nicht so hoch und stehen mittlerweile relativ Windgeschützt. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Nymphaion (16. März 2009)

*AW: Buxbaum umtopfen*

Hallo Sebastian,

die Plastiktöpfe sind grundsätzlich auch okay, man muss nur wissen dass sie zusätzliches Gewicht durch die Kieselsteine brauchen, weniger Wasser und ein strukturstabileres Substrat. Die Streitfrage ob Tontöpfe oder Plastiktöpfe wird man niemals lösen können. Ich empfehle Vielgießern Tontöpfe und Seltengießern Plastiktöpfe ...


----------



## sebt (20. März 2009)

*AW: Buxbaum umtopfen*

Hallo,

wann ist denn der beste Zeitpunkt zum umtopfen? Jetzt schon oder soll ich lieber noch warten?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Nymphaion (20. März 2009)

*AW: Buxbaum umtopfen*

Hallo,

Ende März ist ein perfekter Zeitpunkt zum Umtopfen.


----------

